# me too



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all, 
I have another question.
Can I say "Ako rin" just to agree with what someone else is saying?
Is it correct that way or is there another term to mean "me too"?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

Yes! 
*Ako rin/din* is me too


----------



## LatinRainbow

VAUGHN_RAIN said:


> Yes!
> *Ako rin/din* is me too


 
Thanks...
Could it be applied to "ikaw" and "sila" the same way?
Suppose I'm preparing a team and then realize I'll need some other persons to come.
So I say: This group comes with me, and "you too", etc. 
It works in this case?


----------



## kenshin

yes. same thing applies. you can say "sila rin/din" or "ikaw din/rin". "din/rin" is the tagalog counterpart of "too" in english


----------



## LatinRainbow

kenshin said:


> yes. same thing applies. you can say "sila rin/din" or "ikaw din/rin" is the tagalog counterpart of "too" in english


 
Great, maraming salamat...


----------



## mataripis

Gayon din ako!/Ganyan din ako/ganoon din naman ako.


----------

